# QATAR - 2022 FIFA World Cup™



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Since the previous thread had nothing to do with stadiums, and everything with stuff that brings out the worst in people, such as politics, religion, etc. i moved that one and created this new one.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Appreciate your quick respond and action


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

This one will likely go the same way, though. Best just to close any Qatar 2022 thread(s).


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Great! Finally we will discuss football and stadiums not everything apart from those two kay:


----------



## Waqif_2012 (Jul 31, 2012)

Wakrah Stadium ( March 2014 )










I will try to update the picture to the recent stages.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Waqif_2012

Here is some updates as well on Ahmed Bin Ali Stadium posted by Alrayyan



Alrayyan said:


> Al-Rayyan Stadium demolition/reconstruction


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

How do you play qatar?


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

The Supreme Committee for Delivery and Legacy has announced the beginning of the deconstruction works on Al Rayyan Stadium, located in Umm Al Afai – on the western edge of Al Rayyan Municipality – in preparation for the construction of a new 40,000-seater stadium, as Qatar continues to make progress on the delivery of its stadium plans for the 2022 FIFA World Cup.

The beginning of works on this project and other World Cup projects reflects the commitment of Qatar to host this tournament and its eagerness to organise one of the best tournaments in the history of the World Cup, said HE the Minister of Youth and Sport, Salah Bin Ghanim Al Ali.

The new Al Rayyan Stadium will be an important addition to the sport infrastructure in the State of Qatar. Besides hosting a number of World Cup matches, it will play a pivotal role in the development of sport in Al Rayyan. The new facilities will encourage healthy and active lifestyles and enable Al Rayyan to host local and international sport competitions.

Our vision for the first ever FIFA World Cup in the Middle East is continuing to take shape on the ground with deconstruction beginning on Al Rayyan Stadium. With work underway in different stages on five stadiums, Qatar is continuing to make progress in stadium delivery,” said Hassan Al Thawadi, Secretary General, Supreme Committee for Delivery & Legacy (SC).











Alrayyan said:


>


The stadium will be complete in the first quarter of 2019 and have an approximate capacity of 43,000. Following the tournament, a modular upper tier will be disassembled and used to build football facilities in developing countries that lack sporting infrastructure, in coordination with FIFA, reducing the stadium’s capacity to 20,000.

Full details and the final design will be released on 17/12/2014.


Ahmed Bin Ali Stadium - Al Rayyan.


Five Stadiums

With deconstruction beginning on Al Rayyan, work is now underway in different stages on five proposed Host Venues for the 2022 FIFA World Cup Qatar.

Construction or refurbishment works are already underway at a further four proposed Host Venues, including enabling works at Al Wakrah Stadium and Qatar Foundation Stadium, early works at Al Bayt Stadium – Al Khor City, and main contractor works at Khalifa International Stadium.

Construction on Al Wakrah and Al Bayt – Al Khor City Stadiums is set to be complete in 2018.


Al Wakrah Staduim.


Al Bayt Stadium - Al Khor.

At Khalifa International Stadium, main contractor works, including the addition of a new roof and cooling technology; and increasing seating capacity to 45,000, has begun. A joint venture between Midmac Contracting anda subsidiary of the Belgian Besix Group, Six Construct,is overseeing the work. Dar Al Handasah and Projecs are the Design Consultant and Project Manager of Khalifa International Stadium and Al Bayt Stadium – Al Khor City, respectively. ASPIRE Zone Foundation is the delivery organisation of both.


Khalifa Stadium.

Meanwhile, the Qatar Foundation Stadium at Education City is in the Detailed Design Development phase. The main contractor tendering process is currently underway and an announcement will be made upon its completion. The design consultant is RFA Fenwick, while the project management is being undertaken by ASTAD. Qatar Foundation is the delivery organisation.




Education City Stadium - Qatar Foundation

All proposed stadiums and training sites will be cooled to an optimal 22 degrees Celsius. The cooling technology was tested this summer at cooled, open-air fan zones at Katara Beach (Doha) and at theAspire Zone Foundation. Thousands of people attended to watch games across 10 nights from the round of 16 of the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil through to the final, with temperatures on average 12 degrees Celsius lower inside the fan zones. Cooling technology that will be in place in each of the proposed host venues will allow football to be played in comfortable conditions throughout the year in Qatar.




2014 Fan Zone - Katara Beach.




2014 Fan Zone At Aspire Zone.


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

From the sounds of it the risk of the super heat is lower now that we know it is very possible to use this sort of technology in places like Qatar.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

About the stadium in Al Rayyan (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium), the initial plan was to have the existing stadium retained and the temporary upper tier built above it. Now, because of a recent change of plans, the existing stadium is only being torn down and rebuilt anew to allow for better accommodation of the temporary upper tier.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

I get the sense that they are just going to build as fast as possible as a means of avoiding any fall out.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

5portsF4n said:


> I get the sense that they are just going to build as fast as possible as a means of avoiding any fall out.


Well, and so it will become more difficult for FIFA to take it away from them becuz they will sue FIFA to compensate for the construction costs. And it would probably bankrupt FIFA to try and compensate them.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Entire FIFA World Cup in One City? It is Possible...*

While FIFA never allows the host country of the Association Football World Cup to have more than two stadiums per city, they have made quite a exception for Qatar. It is said that the furthest host venue may be just 30km from Doha.

In the spring of 2013, FIFA agreed to cut back the number of host venues for the 2022 FIFA World Cup from 12 to between 8 and 10. The final number and location of host venues is to be established by the Supreme Committee for Delivery and Legacy (SCDL) by the end of 2014. In March of 2015, FIFA is to evaluate the proposal and establish the tournament's stadiums. This week, two new positions joined the 12 that were already submitted. One would replace the existing ?Qatar Sports Club Stadium, and one will be built at the new Hamad International Airport.

IMO, If I was literally gonna have the entire FIFA World Cup be in one city/metropolitan area, I wouldn't even let one district/borough/suburb have more than one stadium.

http://stadiumdb.com/news/2014/11/qatar_2022_entire_world_cup_in_one_city_its_possible


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

I am realy looking forward to this one. Should become one great big party there.


----------



## GreenHornet553 (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/sepp-blatt...qatar-will-be-stripped-2022-world-cup-1474072

Fifa President Sepp Blatter has reportedly told football executives that Qatar will be stripped of the 2022 World Cup.

The head of football's governing body allegedly told members of the Norwegian FA that "the 2022 World Cup won't take place in Qatar" at a dinner last month.

German newspaper Der Speigel claims the Norwegian FA has neither confirmed nor denied Blatter's comments, which come after a number of Fifa members suggested moving the World Cup away from the summer months, when temperatures in Qatar reach potentially dangerous highs.

Der Spiegel's source also claimed the 78-year-old called Qatar's rulers "arrogant" and said that "they think they're allowed to do anything with their money." He also allegedly rebuked the Qatari Sheikhs for backing terror group Isis.

Controversy has raged since the showpiece tournament was awarded to Qatar in 2010, with calls being made to publish voters' ballots. 

In response to the claims, a Fifa spokesperson told IBTimes UK the claims in Der Spiegel were "unfounded."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thoughts?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^If this is true, then Qatar is screwed...


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

^^Not at all


2 hours after publishing this article the same writer publish the opposite after being denied by FIFA.


http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/sepp-blatt...orld-cup-happening-qatar-nowhere-else-1474086

_Sepp Blatter Leak: Fifa Adamant 2022 World Cup Happening in Qatar and Nowhere Else_

Fifa has denied Qatar will be stripped of the 2022 World Cup following reports that claimed Sepp Blatter said this would happen to members of the Norwegian FA.

German newspaper Der Spiegel reported that Fifa president Blatter allegedly told members of the Norwegian FA that "the 2022 World Cup won't take place in Qatar" during a dinner held in October.

The newspaper added that the 78-year-old called Qatar's rulers "arrogant" and said that "they think they're allowed to do anything with their money". Blatter allegedly rebuked the Qatari Sheikhs for backing terror group Isis (Islamic State).

_A Fifa spokesperson *has denied* _that Blatter made the comments and reaffirmed Qatar will host the showpiece international football tournament.


----------



## CollegeBoy (May 10, 2014)

Most of the time when somebody says or does something controversial they are quick to deny the entire incident after the media reports it.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Well, if this turns out to be untrue, perhaps the reports if north korean slave labor will be enough to strip Qatar of the cup.


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Have they started building stadiums yet?

And I dont get it, surely the solution is to just build a dome stadiums and close it off and AC.

NFL teams in US does it all the time. Surely Qatar can afford to build em. Why does it need to take place outside? Surely FIFA can bend that rule for money-err honest lobbying.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

krnboy1009 said:


> Have they started building stadiums yet?
> 
> And I dont get it, surely the solution is to just build a dome stadiums and close it off and AC.
> 
> NFL teams in US does it all the time. Surely Qatar can afford to build em. Why does it need to take place outside? Surely FIFA can bend that rule for money-err honest lobbying.


FIFA's own suggestions seem to basically recommend domed stadiums


----------



## GreenHornet553 (Jan 6, 2013)

CollegeBoy said:


> Most of the time when somebody says or does something controversial they are quick to deny the entire incident after the media reports it.


Exactly. Sepp Blatter is trying to save his own skin and play the neutral party. He can't admit that picking Qatar for 2022 World Cup over Australia, South Korea, Japan and the United States was a bad idea; not when his pockets are (allegedly) lined with the money the Qataris bribed him with to host this World Cup. It's such a shame.


----------



## GreenHornet553 (Jan 6, 2013)

en1044 said:


> Well, if this turns out to be untrue, perhaps the reports if north korean slave labor will be enough to strip Qatar of the cup.


If not that, then perhaps a massive boycott.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

GreenHornet553 said:


> He can't admit that picking Qatar for 2022 World Cup over Australia, South Korea, Japan and the United States was a bad idea;


Actually he admitted it officially, last May, in an interview on the Swiss francophone public TV. Claiming that "Qatar was a mistake" (you can hear it from his own mouth in the video linked below, sorry in French - from 1:17 -)

Translated From French:


> *Qatar is a mistake, says Sepp Blatter*
> 15 mai 2014
> 
> Interviewed by RTS, the head of FIFA Sepp Blatter believes that the choice of Qatar to host the World Cup in 2022 was a mistake.


rts.ch/video/le-qatar-est-une-erreur-affirme-sepp-blatter

Oh and BTW I'm pretty sure that Blatter himself, personally, wasn't in favor of a WC played in Qatar, far from that I think... You just need to listen his interviews to clearly see that. But as he says in this one, the choice of Qatar was heavily political (especially in France and Germany because of huge firms from both countries working in Qatar etc), and FIFA "couldn't do" anything against such lobbying.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> *Qatar will be cleared of corruption during the 2022 World Cup bidding process when a Fifa report is published on Thursday, BBC Sport has learned.*
> 
> It was alleged that Qatar won the staging rights after Fifa officials were paid £3m to support its bid.
> 
> However, Fifa's independent ethics adjudicator, Hans Joachim Eckert, is not expected to recommend a revote.


www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30031405


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

The FA come under fire as _FIFA attack England World Cup bid._.. but clear Qatar!





> The FIFA ethics report into World Cup bid corruption is expected to blame England more than Qatar for breaching regulations when it is published on Thursday morning.
> Judge Hans-Joachim Eckert’s long-awaited conclusions, after an investigation carried out by New York lawyer Michael Garcia over two years, effectively clears Qatar to host the 2022 tournament while pointing the finger of suspicion firmly at England’s 2018 bid.
> This will cause consternation within the FA, who considered their campaign the most transparent of the lot, and ensure relations with the world governing body remain at rock bottom for years to come.
> 
> ...



FIFA report will be published in about 2-3houers 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ng-process-2018-2022-World-Cups-released.html


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

FIFA responds to independent Ethics Committee statement



> In reaction to Thursday's statement by the chairman of the adjudicatory chamber of the independent Ethics Committee, FIFA has issued the following statement:
> 
> FIFA would firstly like to acknowledge the efforts made by the investigatory chamber and the adjudicatory chamber in the extensive work undertaken to date, as well as recognise the cooperation of all those witnesses who have so far assisted the independent Ethics Committee in establishing the facts in this case.
> 
> ...


The report link
http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/aff.../02/47/41/88/statementcoverletter_neutral.pdf
http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/aff...1/75/statementchairmanadjcheckert_neutral.pdf


http://www.fifa.com/aboutfifa/organisation/news/newsid=2474201/index.html


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ Sounds mind numbingly odd considering it was the likes of England and Australia so readily pushed for an investigation. What ever could have happened?


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Now theres a supprize.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Qatar 2022 is the worst decision of the Fifa ever!:bash:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Yep, no bid was whiter than white. But we know....

Most of the Exco who were in place at the time refused to co-operate with the report
Spain/Portugal 2018 refused to co-operate
Russia lost all its information and email trail when rented computers were returned
2 whistleblowers who had evidence against Qatar were dismissed
Ignores Bin Hammam's payment of $450,000 to Warner before 2022 vote
Mohamed bin Hammam paid suspended Reynald Temarii's legal costs, to favour Qatar, but apparently that doesn't damage vote's "integrity."
Fifa investigator Michael Garcia cleared #Qatar2022 without looking at any of the evidence from the #FifaFiles revealed by The Sunday Times

https://twitter.com/heidiblakeST 

Hardly a vote of confidence in the process, but given the outcome and the number of Exco members who've since left under corruption charges, that's not a surprise. :lol:


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

This is the least surprising c̶o̶p̶ ̶o̶u̶t̶ outcome in the history of sports administration.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

So FIFA's lead investigator says FIFA is misrepresenting his own report.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30037729

So what we've had is an investigation where the investigator had no powers to compel anyone to give evidence, and a FIFA appointed judge who won't publish the aspects of the report which will damn FIFA itself!!
http://www.si.com/soccer/planet-fut...report-2022-world-cup-qatar-russia-corruption

Garcia is appealing to FIFA to publish the full report (and I hope he suceeds) but Ahmad Darw, member of the Fifa appeal committee Garcia hopes will overturn J. Eckert's 'erroneous' decision, took Bin Hammam's cash in 2010.
https://twitter.com/heidiblakeST/status/532880942084653056


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

What a mess it is:



> *Fifa report 'erroneous', says lawyer who investigated corruption claims
> 
> The findings of Fifa's inquiry into allegations of corruption during bidding for the 2018 and 2022 World Cups have been questioned - by the man who conducted the two-year investigation into the claims.
> *
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30037729


----------



## CollegeBoy (May 10, 2014)

Honestly, I'm shocked!


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Hopefully this finally triggers some kind of revolution against FIFA although with Qatar appalling record on migrant worker deaths and conditions.

I honestly don't think FIFA as it exists today can be saved, the corruption runs too deep.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

This was so expected I'm simply ready for it to be over. Let's all move on and get 2022 over with, please.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*FBI moves ahead with FIFA corruption probe*

U.S. investigators are stepping up the pace of a corruption investigation into senior leaders of FIFA, even as the world soccer body is giving itself a clean bill of health, according to U.S. law enforcement officials.

The FIFA ethics committee announced Thursday that it was closing its investigation into alleged corruption in the 2018 and 2022 bidding process that awarded the World Cup to Russia and Qatar, respectively.

FIFA said its investigation found no corruption and has no reason to reopen the bidding process.

But the FBI, which is leading the U.S. probe, isn't ready to do the same. Investigators are moving ahead with their probe, which could result in charges against senior FIFA officials, the U.S. law enforcement officials said.

FBI agents based in New York are moving ahead with their 3-year-old investigation, which will likely benefit from the findings of a former U.S. prosecutor, Michael Garcia, who was hired by FIFA to do an internal probe. The FBI plans to seek access to Garcia's report, which FIFA hasn't yet released.

http://edition.cnn.com/2014/11/13/politics/fbi-fifa-corruption-probe/index.html


----------



## GreenHornet553 (Jan 6, 2013)

RobH said:


> *FBI moves ahead with FIFA corruption probe*
> 
> U.S. investigators are stepping up the pace of a corruption investigation into senior leaders of FIFA, even as the world soccer body is giving itself a clean bill of health, according to U.S. law enforcement officials.
> 
> ...


FIFA is so screwed.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

> *FIFA scraps plans for 48-team World Cup in 2022*
> 
> FIFA has given up on its efforts to expand the 2022 World Cup to 48 teams, football's world governing body announced on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.espn.com/soccer/fifa-wor...fa-scraps-plans-for-48-team-world-cup-in-2022 more at the link


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

ElvisBC said:


> it is all bit delayed due to the latest world cup start ever (november), not only the logo/emblem but qualifiers and perhaps schedule as well. still, I wouldn’t worry too much about that, FIFA has the system in place when it comes to their biggest cash cow, the world cup! they were able to keep it running even during biggest disaster/corruption affair, so no worries about that!
> 
> logos for russia and brazil were revealed pretty much straight away, right after previous world cups concluded. brazil logo came in july 2010, I am pretty sure about that, I remember well coming back from joburg and friends showing me the (great) logo at the first bbq party we made, mainly to exchange the pics etc .... russia 2018 came bit later bur definitely in 2014!
> 
> 2014 and 2018 schedules arrived approx three years before the actual world cup start, bit less than three years if I’m right, so who knows, maybe we‘ll get it all this autumn!


Maybe FIFA and Qatar might reveal it during the FIFA Club World Cup this winter when it will be held in Qatar or in the next Council meeting FIFA might have.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

yepp, could well be connected to the club world cup, sounds logical!


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

^^


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163752673637806080
https://twitter.com/FIFAWorldCup


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

> The team behind Qatar 2022 will present their official logo to everyone around the world simultaneously and in a very original way. The big reveal will be via the most prominent giant digital screens in more than 20 locations across the globe, all at exactly the same time.





> • Doha: Katara, Souq Waqif, Sheraton Hotel and Torch Doha • Kuwait: Kuwait Tower • Oman: Oman Opera • Lebanon: Al Rawsha Rock • Jordan: Le Royal Amman Hotel • Iraq: Baghdad Tower • Tunisia: Hammamat City • Algeria: Algeria Opera • Morocco: Al Rebat Cornish Jumbo • Argentina: General Paz and August 15, Buenos Aires • Brazil: Metro Domination Sé Station, Sao Paulo • Chile: Av Kennedy / Padre Hurtado, Santiago • England: Westfield Stratford City / Four Dials, Westfield Square, Canary Wharf and Leicester Square, London • France: Gare du Nord, Paris • Germany: Berlin train station • India: Babulnath crossing, Mumbai • Italy: Sempione, Arco della pace, Milan • Mexico: main streets of Mexico City • Russia, Noviy Arbat 2, Moscow • South Africa, Alice Lane, Sandton, Johannesburg • South Korea, Coex Crown, Seoul • Spain, Callao, Madrid • Turkey: city screens • United States: Times Square


as.com


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168937448736354304
https://twitter.com/roadto2022










https://twitter.com/beINSPORTS


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

According to FIFA.com



> The Official Emblem of the 22nd edition of the FIFA World Cup™ embodies the vision of an event that connects and engages the entire world, while also featuring striking elements of local and regional Arab culture and allusions to the beautiful game.
> 
> The swooping curves of the emblem represent the undulations of desert dunes and the unbroken loop depicts both the number eight – a reminder of the eight astonishing stadiums that will host matches – and the infinity symbol, reflecting the interconnected nature of the event.
> 
> ...


fifa.com


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Woollen shawl


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168947444190760960


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168946600699473921


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

they can’t be serious? not that someone cares about emblems but this is ridiculous!


----------



## AuditorOfReality (Jun 18, 2018)

The problem is FIFA's insistence on having every logo in the shape of the world cup. It has more elegance than Brazil or Russia's efforts - Facepalm and Munch's Scream - but it's the awkward template FIFA insists on that's the problem for all of them.


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

The thing about Qatar is as if you steal an iPhone 11, and then you presume to have bought it a new case ... the biggest shame in the history of Football.


----------



## tomek1187 (Nov 22, 2017)

For me it looks quite good as a brand, but doesn't correspond to football as a game at all. What was wrong with match balls?


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

^^ There is football emblem plus the logo resembles just the biggest football trophy. For me is just nice.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

^^ The logo looked really plain at least to me. I understand that every small detail of the emblem represents or symbolise something but I feel that there could be more addictions of Arabic-esque like some Arabic letters or things that symbolises Qatar. The logo is supposed to be a shawl and it's Qatari. But still the shawl could've been more vibrant. Just not too much. Make it just right should've been good enough.


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

i like it! for me this is the best World Cup logo ever produced. Simple yet look expensive


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

CaliforniaJones said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168946600699473921




So are there two versions of the logo? One using a kashida and the other not?


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> So are there two versions of the logo? One using a kashida and the other not?


well spotted! I think there is only one official logo and the pure latin one was used at certain spots for whatever reason!


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

Ranma Saotome said:


> Progress of the six u/c stadiums:


Just wow!


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

It looks like a bottle-opener or some type of speculum instrument. The good thing is, it opens up the possibilities for an even BETTER logo for 2026 when 48 nations will be involved.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Knitemplar said:


> It looks like a bottle-opener or some type of speculum instrument. The good thing is, it opens up the possibilities for an even BETTER logo for 2026 when 48 nations will be involved.


:colgate:

for next one, you may bet all you have its gonna have some sort of stars and stripes in red and blue


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

ElvisBC said:


> :colgate:
> 
> for next one, you may bet all you have its gonna have some sort of stars and stripes in red and blue


And why not? The USA will be the major host country; DUH!! hno:


----------



## Mono1692 (Jun 12, 2019)

updates?


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Mono1692 said:


> updates?


Specifically what updates do you want? Stadium construction?


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

> “There’s a proposition to hold four matches a day, one at 13:00, 16:00, 19:00, and 22:00 Doha time (GMT+3). This will be finalised with FIFA,” he said.
> 
> “We are currently planning for three matches per day, but also considering four a day as the weather and temperature will be good, and also all stadiums enjoying air conditioning.”


Link


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

^^ So for those who may be interested in North America, that works out to 5amEST/2pmPST, 8amEST/5amPST, 11amEST/8amPST and 2pmEST/11amPST (standard time instead of daylight time because this World Cup is held in the winter.) Not too bad really, for North America times might be pretty similar to what they were in Brazil (_only at night at the actual WC that is_)


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Due the tightened schedule of 28 days, it's very likely the group stage will be played in 13 days, with 4 games per day from the 3rd to the 13th day.


----------



## aidan88 (May 19, 2013)

4 games a day in a country that size is a groundhoppers dream.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

*Mod Note:* Sociopolitical banter is verboten on this thread. Take that stuff to a news opinion board.

This thread is purely for discussing the architecture and related logistics of the event in a neutral manner.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

aidan88 said:


> 4 games a day in a country that size is a groundhoppers dream.


Yes, I think most believe that it is a major plus to hold the tournament in a place where it is convenient to get to all the stadiums with ease.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

How will the fans be transported during the tournament? There will be metro and subway systems for sure with the Doha Metro system. What else? Tour bus? Car rental?


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Rokto14 said:


> How will the fans be transported during the tournament? There will be metro and subway systems for sure with the Doha Metro system. What else? Tour bus? Car rental?


Flying carpets.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Knitemplar said:


> Rokto14 said:
> 
> 
> > How will the fans be transported during the tournament? There will be metro and subway systems for sure with the Doha Metro system. What else? Tour bus? Car rental?
> ...


real question is rather where they are all going to sleep? there is no way to acommodate so many guests as expected with current hotel capacities! fan camps maybe? some barracks? 

btw, there was following agenda discussion point at FIFA Council meeting today: “Information on the FIFA World Cup Qatar 2022™ match schedule“. Any info about that?


----------



## rrvv (May 23, 2015)

ElvisBC said:


> real question is rather where they are all going to sleep? there is no way to acommodate so many guests as expected with current hotel capacities! fan camps maybe? some barracks?


if we go with 2006 Asian games. they will bring ship cruiser also 

There should be bus service between studio also


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2019)

rrvv said:


> if we go with 2006 Asian games. *they will bring ship cruiser also *
> 
> There should be bus service between studio also


That's actually a great idea.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

interesting idea! but how many people can one average size cruiser accommodate? 2500-3000 at best? I do not think there is enough space in the harbour for 50 cruisers to dock :?


----------



## rrvv (May 23, 2015)

ElvisBC said:


> interesting idea! but how many people can one average size cruiser accommodate? 2500-3000 at best? I do not think there is enough space in the harbour for 50 cruisers to dock :?


modern Ship cruise can handle 5000 passengers. 5 of them should be enough to cover


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

only the biggest ones! apart from that, are you aware how many fans travel to the world cup?


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

I think a lot of fans will decide to give this World Cup a miss to be honest.


----------



## aidan88 (May 19, 2013)

I've already started saving, so I'm intending to go. Hoping the ticket costs will be lower than 2018 to compensate for the probable higher costs of getting there, and accommodation. 

Hoping to go for a week and get to at least every ground once, but we'll see how practical that is when the schedule is out.

Getting a pint might be tricky too but I'd still expect it to be on sale in fan parks and at the stadiums.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

sorry to disappoint you but ticket cost never goes back, it never did and it never will. it rather goes up, not sure for how much this time but get ready for significant increase in 2026


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2019)

ElvisBC said:


> sorry to disappoint you but ticket cost never goes back, it never did and it never will. it rather goes up, not sure for how much this time but get ready for significant increase in 2026


Qatar is the richest nation on the planet by GDP per capita, so agree that it will definitely go up. 2026 will be even worse.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

For all Fifa games, tickets prices and purchase will be through Fifa itself as well as the logo and other things

For Club World Cup which will be host in Qatar End of this year Fifa sold the first 10% of tickets last week and it was sold out in 9 hrs
tickets prices started from 25 - 500 QR (7-140 USD) and it was sold in Fifa website nothing was sold in Qatar because its under Fifa torments


----------



## aidan88 (May 19, 2013)

ElvisBC said:


> sorry to disappoint you but ticket cost never goes back, it never did and it never will. it rather goes up, not sure for how much this time but get ready for significant increase in 2026


I fully expect the top tier prices to go up, but they aren't going to sell the stadiums out in Qatar charging $105 for Category 3 tickets in the group stages as they did in Russia. 

At the Euros next year, Cat 3 group stage tickets are €50 in most places, but €30 in Baku because its difficult to get to and less people will go. I think FIFA will see sense.

After the criticism of the World Athletics Championships taking place in front of an empty stadium, I think it would be a severe mistake not to lower the ticket prices compared to what was charged in Russia.

The prices for 2026 are undoubtedly going to be an absolute disgrace. Someone worked out based on the revenue assurances the bid team gave, they would be roughly $350 on average for the group stages.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

aidan88 said:


> I fully expect the top tier prices to go up, but they aren't going to sell the stadiums out in Qatar charging $105 for Category 3 tickets in the group stages as they did in Russia.
> 
> At the Euros next year, Cat 3 group stage tickets are €50 in most places, but €30 in Baku because its difficult to get to and less people will go. I think FIFA will see sense.
> 
> ...


Ticket sales and hospitality were 11% of FIFA revenue during the 4 year cycle up to and including the Russia World Cup. Lower the ticket prices and FIFA ends up receiving a lot less money. I can't see them going for that. More likely they will keep prices high and tell Qatar to give away unsold tickets to migrant workers. Demand for World Cup tickets is fairly price inelastic. The cost of attending is high because of travel and accommodation. The tickets themselves are a small part of the total cost, except for locals. The locals in Qatar have plenty of cash.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

kay:


OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Ticket sales and hospitality were 11% of FIFA revenue during the 4 year cycle up to and including the Russia World Cup. Lower the ticket prices and FIFA ends up receiving a lot less money. I can't see them going for that. More likely they will keep prices high and tell Qatar to give away unsold tickets to migrant workers. Demand for World Cup tickets is fairly price inelastic. The cost of attending is high because of travel and accommodation. The tickets themselves are a small part of the total cost, except for locals. The locals in Qatar have plenty of cash.


perfectly summarized! no need to add a single word!kay:


----------



## Rauth98 (Sep 25, 2019)

The citizens have cash. Most locals are low wage migrants.


----------



## aidan88 (May 19, 2013)

If they keep the lower category tickets the same price - or increase them, there will be 000s of empty seats at virtually every game. Lower sales means lower revenue too.

I went to Russia for 5 days and the whole thing cost me about £700 including an internal flight from St Petersburg to Moscow. The 3x category 3 tickets cost $315 of that. Booked in advance, I'm hoping I'll be able to get return flights to Qatar for £700. If the blockade is still up, then realistically you have to fly with Qatar Airways which gives them a monopoly to charge what they want though. Accommodation is anticipated to be in high demand, which means high cost.

The costs of getting there and staying at this World Cup are prohibitive, and FIFA need to reflect that in their pricing models or the already heavily criticised decision to award Qatar with the event will be derided for taking place in empty stadiums.

UEFA charged €55 for a Category 3 ticket in France 2016 group stages, and Category 3 tickets for Euro 2020 are either €50 or €30 depending on location in Euro 2020, so it isn't unprecedented.

Where were these wealthy locals during the World Athletics Championships? They had to fill one stadium a day for that - in the World Cup they'll have to fill 4 a day. Is there 40k of them that will pay $250ish on average to watch Morocco v Iran? They'll lose a lot more money giving tickets away to migrant workers than they would if they put the tickets on sale at lower prices.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

aidan88 said:


> If they keep the lower category tickets the same price - or increase them, there will be 000s of empty seats at virtually every game. Lower sales means lower revenue too.
> 
> I went to Russia for 5 days and the whole thing cost me about £700 including an internal flight from St Petersburg to Moscow. The 3x category 3 tickets cost $315 of that. Booked in advance, I'm hoping I'll be able to get return flights to Qatar for £700. If the blockade is still up, then realistically you have to fly with Qatar Airways which gives them a monopoly to charge what they want though. Accommodation is anticipated to be in high demand, which means high cost.
> 
> ...


I understand your arguments but the sums will be made to add up. For Russia around 90.5% of tickets were sold as opposed to going to FIFA members/partners, etc. Ticket prices in Russia for the opening round were $210 (37% of tickets sold), $165 (21%), $110 (24%), $20.50 - roughly converted from the Rubles for locals (15%). The other 3% of tickets sold were obstructed view, sky boxes or other. Ignoring those 3% and stripping out 4,000 as not on sale you get a total sales value of $5,100,750 at an average of $146. This is just a rough outline as the percentage of each type of ticket sold will vary between the group stage and the rest of the competition. 

For Qatar they might push the average to $175 by stripping out the locals tickets. They might fiddle with the banding also, so slightly higher Cat A and more at Cat 3, for example. Sell 30,000 at $175 then they take $5,250,000 and have 6,000 unsold that Qatar has to do something with. They'll either give them away or tarp them over. Reduce the average price by a quarter and you have to increase the ticket sale by a third to generate the same income. So $1 x 3 = $3 as does $0.75 x 4. If they were to target an average price of $120, a reduction of just over a quarter, and they sold all 36,000 available seats they take in $4,320,000. I really don't think the price elasticity of demand is very high at all. I don't think reducing the ticket prices would pay back the cost. It would only work if Qatar subsidised it and I don't think they'd do that.

The big problem Qatar will have is that the least attractive match each day in the first round is likely to be empty even if most of the tickets are sold. Morocco v Iran is probably not a good example due to geography and relatively good relations. However, if you have Spain playing in the 1st match, Brazil in the 2nd and Qatar in the 4th there isn't likely to be much clamour to go to the 3rd from anyone but fans of those teams. Even the Spain match might struggle in that scenario. The trouble with having, say, 6,000 tickets unsold on average is that some matches will only be half sold. I'm not sure that Qatar will be bothered. FIFA ought to be.

There is a lot of supposition in this post but the source for the actual facts is the FIFA 2018 financial report here: https://resources.fifa.com/image/upload/xzshsoe2ayttyquuxhq0.pdf.


Edit: I forgot to mention that the 2016 Euros had a category 4 for the early rounds at 25 euros. That category is only available for the semis and final this time. Although the highest price final tickets are cheaper. Although this may be because Wembley will have a lot more corporate tickets. Overall the average price will be higher and the total income will be a lot higher as the average stadium will be a lot bigger.


----------



## aidan88 (May 19, 2013)

I broadly agree - I think Cat 1 tickets may well be more expensive at Qatar than Russia. I just think they need to lower Cat 2 & 3 to entice more supporters. I think about $75 should be the upper limit for Cat 3 in the group stages.

I appreciate that may appear deluded, but I think it needs to be done if they want to fill stadiums. And it still won't be enough in the situations you describe.

I think there will be internal pressure at FIFA to sell commercial rights higher (which Qatar based companies may be happy to oblige with) to make up the difference in ticket revenue. Ticket Revenue of $3m compared to ticket revenue of $5m doesn't matter if they have an additional commercial partner of $2m. Commercial Partners would prefer the stadiums to be full.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

ElvisBC said:


> real question is rather where they are all going to sleep?


On the flying carpets themselves. ALso, heard of giant tents? The Arab lands are no strangers to huge crowds who go to Mecca for their pilgrimages. So I am sure Qatar will have an idea of where to accommodate those huge crowds. Oh wait, Qatar and Saudi Arabia aren't on speaking terms! OK, maybe Israel will step in as a consultant! :lol:


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

Rauth98 said:


> The citizens have cash. Most locals are low wage migrants.


Look at other countries like USA or Deutschland or UK. You have nearly the same circumstances. Some citizens have cash, most people are poor and you have a lot of migrants.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

*Mod Note:* Okay folks, some of this discussion is drifting off course. Let's try to get back to just speaking about the venues and immediately related logistics for WC22. So that means save the discussion about ticket pricing and socio-demographic analyses for another board.


----------



## Rauth98 (Sep 25, 2019)

d.henney said:


> Look at other countries like USA or Deutschland or UK. You have nearly the same circumstances. Some citizens have cash, most people are poor and you have a lot of migrants.


They are not even remotely comparable and you know it.



Anyway..


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Considering the heightened risk of war in the area; Does the World Cup have any contingency plan in case of risk of war? 
If Saudi & Iran fight it out; Qatar is in the middle of it all. 
Imagine if the WC would have been this winter...


----------



## rrvv (May 23, 2015)

1772 said:


> Considering the heightened risk of war in the area; Does the World Cup have any contingency plan in case of risk of war?
> If Saudi & Iran fight it out; Qatar is in the middle of it all.
> Imagine if the WC would have been this winter...


I think plan B is UK but if the war started in 2022. the probably cancelled it outright


----------



## Gardocki (Mar 26, 2017)

I think in those circumstances the previous host must host again.

Won’t happen though. This is just the latest in hundreds of flash points that come and go and have been happening for years. Something else will happen in a few months and everyone on social media will be declaring the imminent outbreak of WW3 again. That will pass too.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Gardocki said:


> I think in those circumstances the previous host must host again.
> 
> Won’t happen though. This is just the latest in hundreds of flash points that come and go and have been happening for years. Something else will happen in a few months and everyone on social media will be declaring the imminent outbreak of WW3 again. That will pass too.


Not duoubting that at all; the "WW3 is here!" people sure look foolish now. 
Yet a prolonged flash point during the WC would be very troublesome.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

rrvv said:


> I think plan B is UK but if the war started in 2022. the probably cancelled it outright


Nope. A 1-month World Cup Truce is declared. Combatants lay down their arms. And then, depending on the outcome of the Cup, favorable or not, resume hostilities after the tourney is over. :nuts: Biz as usual! Then, it's a win-win for FIFA, the fans, and the warring nations!! 

The WC cannot return to Russia.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> Nope. A 1-month World Cup Truce is declared. Combatants lay down their arms. And then, depending on the outcome of the Cup, favorable or not, resume hostilities after the tourney is over. :nuts: Biz as usual! Then, it's a win-win for FIFA, the fans, and the warring nations!!
> 
> *The WC cannot return to Russia.*


Why?


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

I already replied that all qatar stadiums have their own threads with many great pics (in “under construction” and “completed” subsections) but someone deleted the post … obviously it is not allowed any more to express what everyone with common sense thinks about qatar world cup.


----------



## franna07 (Jul 21, 2021)

Any indication when the official mascot/ mascot etc. are going to be launched?


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

franna07 said:


> Any indication when the official mascot/ mascot etc. are going to be launched?


The mascot is likely to be unveiled with 1 year countdown for next year's FIFA World Cup in Qatar.


----------



## ARHANGELstGAVRIIL (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We are now 400 days to the start of the 2022 FIFA World Cup Qatar.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

I've only seen highlights of the Arab Cup, but judging by them, World Cup 2022 is going to be great. Proper football stadiums that create great atmosphere (will have to click on videos if you're interested)


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

I had complete oposite impression. Souless and empty stadium with very poor football atmosphere (with few exceptions).


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Ramanaramana said:


> I've only seen highlights of the Arab Cup, but judging by them, World Cup 2022 is going to be great. Proper football stadiums that create great atmosphere (will have to click on videos if you're interested)


I really hope you're right...but so far I'm worried it's going to be a disaster.


A monopoly on flights and a massive lack of hotels will make it the most expensive tournament ever to attend. This will mean fewer international fans, particularly from smaller nations, and empty stadiums.
Talk of 'camps in the desert' to house fans, but this could end up like Fyre festival, with no plumbing or waste infrastructure to support tens of thousands of people.
The above will mean many fans staying in the UAE or Saudi, flying in for matches, which will completely ruin any chance of 2022 being carbon-neutral as promised.
Several stadiums have no rail/metro connection meaning up to 60,000 fans taken back to the city by bus after, a huge logistical challenge requiring thousands of buses.

From media reports and the lack of detail from the organising committee with just a year to go, I reckon it's only just dawning on them that holding a world cup is about more than stadiums- the logistical challenge of handling a million fans from different cultures with a huge range of needs and budgets.

On the bright side, I expect tickets will be very affordable (if not initially, then on the resale market) as most games won't sell out.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

according to the latest reports state of Qatar will control hotel sales over single booking website, so it will be expensive but not overexpensive. flights and ticktes will be easy to get, at least compared to last 4-5 tournaments, I have no doubt about that


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

ElvisBC said:


> according to the latest reports state of Qatar will control hotel sales over single booking website, so it will be expensive but not overexpensive. flights and ticktes will be easy to get, at least compared to last 4-5 tournaments, I have no doubt about that


I had a hotel booked months ago, then the booking was cancelled as the Supreme Committee for Delivery & Legacy has banned hotels from selling rooms on those dates. There's no chance I'll be able to get a hotel for that price again- I expect hotels will be reserved for the media, VIPs and football associations, with most fans staying abroad. 

I wouldn't say flights would be 'easy to get'. Unlike every previous major sporting event, there's only one way in and out of Qatar, and one airline operate about 90% of the flights from that support. Hopefully a ferry service to the UAE will be established to create a more affordable option, but the Qatari government have no incentive to get this running, as they own Qatar Airways and therefore profit from the monopolisation of travel.


----------



## Pinkerton89 (Aug 2, 2020)

Leedsrule said:


> I had a hotel booked months ago, then the booking was cancelled as the Supreme Committee for Delivery & Legacy has banned hotels from selling rooms on those dates. There's no chance I'll be able to get a hotel for that price again- I expect hotels will be reserved for the media, VIPs and football associations, with most fans staying abroad.
> 
> I wouldn't say flights would be 'easy to get'. Unlike every previous major sporting event, there's only one way in and out of Qatar, and one airline operate about 90% of the flights from that support. Hopefully a ferry service to the UAE will be established to create a more affordable option, but the Qatari government have no incentive to get this running, as they own Qatar Airways and therefore profit from the monopolisation of travel.


Im probably a bit behind here, but I thought there were no flights running between the UAE, Saudi and Qatar due to diplomatic tensions?


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Leedsrule said:


> I really hope you're right...but so far I'm worried it's going to be a disaster.
> 
> 
> A monopoly on flights and a massive lack of hotels will make it the most expensive tournament ever to attend. This will mean fewer international fans, particularly from smaller nations, and empty stadiums.
> ...


Some info on the desert camps. I personally don't mind camping but would be more concerned about security.










Qatar World Cup Plan for Fans to 'Sleep Under the Stars'


(ATR) Qatar World Cup organizers are exploring the idea of accommodating some football fans in Bedouin-style desert camps.




www.infobae.com












Qatar World Cup officials ask Glastonbury Festival organisers for help


Qatar World Cup officials have asked Glastonbury Festival organisers to help them plan desert camp sites for fans ahead of the 2022 tournament, according to The Mirror.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Next qualifiers is happening next month to see who will join the 13 teams who have qualified.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484243511926996993


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Huge demand continues…..

17 million applications. 

1.8 million requests for final

Qataris largest applicants

Apart from Qatar, most requests come from Argentina, Brazil, England, France, India, Mexico, Saudi Arabia, UAE and USA. 









Fans apply for 17 million FIFA World Cup Qatar 2022™ tickets during first sales period


Fans across the globe have proven their enthusiasm ahead of football’s biggest celebration as 17 million ticket requests were received in the first sales period of the FIFA World Cup Qatar 2022™.




www.fifa.com


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

it is not huge demand, it is new system with delayed payment. at least 10 million, if not 15, were requested thru multiple applications


----------



## Gardocki (Mar 26, 2017)

The lack of transparency about how everything will operate during the WC is a growing concern.

Nobody really knows anything about the fanzones, apart from the fact that the big one is planned on the Corniche. It hasn't been disclosed (decided?) how many there will be and where they will be.

There are very few places to drink in Qatar, relatively speaking. Maybe a couple of hundred venues, but many of these are restaurants rather than bars where people can just turn up for a drink. It is also unclear as to whether the hotels where the bars are will be open for regular customers as they will largely be allocated to teams and corporate sponsors. Many feel that it will be unlikely they will be open to general fans and if they are open there will be carnage in getting into them. 

I get the feeling that Qatar really doesn't understand the demand from fans to have beers and how annoyed they will be if they can't get them easily. Its all well and good saying that beer will be available, but that will only create a false impression and genuine anger if fans are told they can drink in Qatar for the WC, but its an absolute ordeal when everyone is shunted towards a handful of venues, where there is an hour-long queue to buy beer tokens and another hour-long queue to get served a pint.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

I think the lack of transparency stems from a lack of organisation. I suspect the Qatari government completely underestimated the huge logistical challenge of hosting a World Cup, and whilst fundamentals like accommodation are still up in the air, things like fan zones just don't seem to be a priority. I agree with you, Qatar doesn't seem to understand the importance of drinking in football culture. FIFA seem to be pressing Qatar to allow (low-ABV) alcohol in the stadiums, but with no previous commitment, I'm not sure the Qatari government will agree. 

I'm still concerned by the accommodation situation, but this article does seem to offer an update on numbers and prices.

_"England fans are being offered £150-a-night packages at the World Cup - including all-you-can-drink deals on a cruise ship.
Members of the official England supporters’ club have received details and a chance to put their names down on a waiting list for different accommodation options for Qatar.
And the most eye-catching of all is the 3,898 cabins - or 9,977 guests - available on a cruise ship which includes an all inclusive package.
The packages also include £75-a-night rooms in apartments and villas for up to 66,264 guests and three star hotels with 55,480 rooms for 108,960 guests at £75-a-night.
There will also be space for 3,000 fans in a fan village - organisers hope to make it “glamping” or posh camping - which the England travel firm say they hope will resemble the Glastonbury music festival."_

The prices seem affordable (though no doubt the number of cheap rooms will be limited), but the lack of rooms is concerning. "Demand for accommodation could be stretched in the tiny Gulf nation. What helps fans is being able to stay in neighbouring countries, including the United Arab Emirates". But in practice, there's only 1 airport in Qatar,and no other realistic means of getting in or out of the country, so unsurprisingly "airlines have exponentially spiked their flight prices to Qatar during the tournament dates." Take a look on skyscanner at the prices- flying in for games just isn't going to be affordable.

On tickets- the category 3 and 4 prices are reasonable, but there's very few of these tickets, which the Football Supporters Association have raised concerns about. The pricing bands are pretty ridiculous- category 2 tickets are arguably the worst in the house and you could pay for a category 1 ticket and be seated beside the corner flag! I suspect the majority of applications will be for bands 3 and 4. Plenty of category 1 & 2 tickets will go unsold. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483842665682722825


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

ElvisBC said:


> it is not huge demand, it is new system with delayed payment. at least 10 million, if not 15, were requested thru multiple applications


Yes, you're right, there's no demand at all. All those boycotts are working a treat......😂


----------



## deeewooh (Feb 23, 2014)

man the qatar stadiums threads are kinda dead. it wasn't like this for russia and brazil. stadium threads were constantly updated for those


----------



## Gardocki (Mar 26, 2017)

deeewooh said:


> man the qatar stadiums threads are kinda dead. it wasn't like this for russia and brazil. stadium threads were constantly updated for those


To be fair, most have been completed for a while - much earlier than previous tournaments. There’s been very little activity in them as there aren’t (big) clubs linked to them.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

A perfect idea for a new poll: If you were to pick ONE 2022 FIFA World Cup venue to stay at its initial capacity after the tournament, which would it be?

All of the newly-constructed venues for this WC getting their capacities cut in half will make it feel like Qatar never hosted the WC at all. Also, I'm worried about how quickly and effectively the space occupied by those temporary seats at those stadiums will be filled after the WC.


----------



## Gardocki (Mar 26, 2017)

For me, the Al Bayt Stadium (looks like a tent) to me is the best stadium. Genuinely iconic in its design and designed to reflect Bedouine culture. It's also an incredible stadium.

It's a shame that it's in a tiny town in a remote location. It would have been nice if this was in Doha and kept as the national football stadium.

The Khalifa Stadium will be retained as the national stadium. Unfortunately, it's the only athletics stadium of the 8 being used and the stands are miles from the pitch.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The final draw will be held in Doha on April 1st.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

20 teams have already qualidied including Canada. 9 more teams will qualify today, hopefully USA could.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508906314436648967


----------



## Tered (Apr 28, 2016)

3/30/2022
*Egypt’s World Cup chances ruined by laser pointers in controversial scene * 








Egypt’s World Cup chances ruined by laser pointers in controversial scene


With a chance to stamp their tickets to the 2022 World Cup, Senegal fans appeared to shine laser pointers in the direction of Egypt’s Mohamed Salah during a crucial penalty kick.




nypost.com


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

deeewooh said:


> man the qatar stadiums threads are kinda dead. it wasn't like this for russia and brazil. stadium threads were constantly updated for those


stadiums are finalized. but what do you expect? noone is playing there! not even world cup qualifiers that are currently happening in the city of doha

also, for those world cups there was huge interest everywhere, now all we see are fabricated news about enormous ticket demand and simmilar crap. there has never been world cup with this little transparency, not even in era of joao havelange!


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509925174493294592


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

@FIFAWorldCup


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

if argentina and portugal win their groups messi and cr7 can‘t meet before the final …. whole world would stand for a couple of hours….only….too bad they can‘t make it that far


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

France will win it again.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

CaliforniaJones said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509925174493294592


He's is quite different from the previous edition. He's almost like a ghost, but La'eeb is a floating keffiyeh with eyes and mouth. It is a bit unusual, but he's from a parallel world called the "Mascot-Verse". The name reminds me of "Spider-Verse" or "Server-Verse".


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

cool! can‘t remember last time we had really cool mascot!


----------



## piadolym (Oct 26, 2021)

ElvisBC said:


> if argentina and portugal win their groups messi and cr7 can‘t meet before the final ….


... or the 3rd place match lol


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Third place will be played at the Khalifa International Stadium in Doha as the Match Schedule has been unveiled.



https://digitalhub.fifa.com/m/6a616c6cf19bc57a/original/FWC-2022-Match-Schedule.pdf


----------



## Vizemeister (May 7, 2012)

A bed sheet ghost as mascot, the opening match is the third match played. Or, in the words of Infantilo: "BEST. WORLD CUP. EVER!"


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

he sold his soul to the devil long time ago

still, this world cup might be a success if local authorities do not screw up with their idiotic laws. do not underestimate fans from the whole world all being in one single city, potential is huge!


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Iran hoping to host World Cup fans after agreement with Qatar


Iran is planning to expand air and sea travel while relaxing visa rules during the upcoming World Cup.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

the whole story with qatar just gets more and more ridiculous, the most stupid decission ever in history of sport


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

urbastar said:


> Iran hoping to host World Cup fans after agreement with Qatar
> 
> 
> Iran is planning to expand air and sea travel while relaxing visa rules during the upcoming World Cup.
> ...


What an absolute farce (on Qatar that is not Iran.) First the "tent cities" plan and then this. It seems like Qatar really did just build 7 world class stadiums in a single city, plus 1 other one, and then just left it at that. There is SIGNIFICANTLY more to the infrastructure of hosting a major world event than the venues and it is becoming brutally honest that Doha (and let's be honest this is a "Doha World Cup" not a Qatar one) is just not ready for the massive influx of fans that will be coming in. Coming in mind you about six months after they should have because FIFA moved the WC to the freaking winter because Qatar couldn't host it in the summer, something that perhaps should have come up during the bid process? All of that said though, we've seen this story before and I'm sure the 2022 World Cup will succeed by the skin of its teeth like other situations before. But for now at this point I am fascinated in this WC with a sense of morbid curiosity and FIFA deserves every single bit of scorn that comes their way for picking a clearly inadequate host (in terms of infrastructure) in order to pocket it as much money as possible.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

well, actually FIFA lost huge money by giving it to Qatar, ExCo members were those who filled their pockets, most of them at least.

the true farce is everything that came afterwards, move into winter, reduction of stadiums etc, culminating these days with extremely annoying actions around hayya card and accommodations. can’t book a room without ticket, can’t enter qatar without accomodation even though there is absolutely nothing decent to book, not a single hotel was ever available, there are some cruise ships with free covid as premium or fictional appartments with sample fotos and that’s it … debasement of all world cup values and insult to every football fan going there, well, apart from those who paid hospitality packages! simply disgusting!!!


----------



## Pinkerton89 (Aug 2, 2020)

Fyre Festival, Football edition.

I say this, I’m sure the sport event itself will be fine, but I can see them struggling to fill attendances by virtue of lacking the accommodation and travel availability to bring fans from abroad in. I suppose they might end up populating the crowd with Qatari and foreign nationals already based in Qatar, travelling fans will be locked out by price and infrastructure.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Pinkerton89 said:


> Fyre Festival, Football edition.


best comparison I‘ve ever heard


----------



## pauiglesias12 (11 mo ago)

aquamaroon said:


> What an absolute farce (on Qatar that is not Iran.) First the "tent cities" plan and then this. It seems like Qatar really did just build 7 world class stadiums in a single city, plus 1 other one, and then just left it at that. There is SIGNIFICANTLY more to the infrastructure of hosting a major world event than the venues and it is becoming brutally honest that Doha (and let's be honest this is a "Doha World Cup" not a Qatar one) is just not ready for the massive influx of fans that will be coming in. Coming in mind you about six months after they should have because FIFA moved the WC to the freaking winter because Qatar couldn't host it in the summer, something that perhaps should have come up during the bid process? All of that said though, we've seen this story before and I'm sure the 2022 World Cup will succeed by the skin of its teeth like other situations before. But for now at this point I am fascinated in this WC with a sense of morbid curiosity and FIFA deserves every single bit of scorn that comes their way for picking a clearly inadequate host (in terms of infrastructure) in order to pocket it as much money as possible.


Qatar is a very small country and the only big city there is Doha. Of course, practically all the stadiums are in Doha, where do you want them to be? In a small town in the middle of nowhere?

Qatar and its people have been preparing non-stop for many years, but the limitations of the country are what they are, and they can't start building a lot of hotels and everything because after the World Cup they would all be deserted.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

I really only blame Qatar in the sense that the organizing committee over promised and under delivered. From floating air conditioning blimp drones over stadiums to entire brand new cities being built in time the World Cup, there were so many promises made for this World Cup that don't seem to be coming to fruition. But that said in terms of what they are actually delivering I think you could say they did a pretty good job with what they could, like you point out they're a small nation and only had so much in terms of manpower and resources. And in terms of being prudent investing tens of billions of dollars in sports and hospitality infrastructure that would go to waste after a single event is not a good idea. In the end that gets to the main point behind all of this: was Qatar a good idea to be picked as a World Cup host? I think the answer is a categorical no, which is not due to the Qataris but more of the nature of awarding this kind of event is such a small country with so little in place infrastructure for an event like this. So to tie it all up that leads me to my last point: the Lions share of my ire is directed at FIFA for awarding this world cup the way they did. Qatar has every right to bid but it's up to FIFA to select the best possible candidate and here it's pretty obvious they chose corruption and greed over their duty.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

The Supreme Committee for Delivery and Legacy (SC) stressed its commitment to ensuring good preparation in terms of the accommodation of FIFA World Cup 2022 fans, through the official platform it launched specifically for that purpose. The platform includes almost 80 percent of the available options during the competition. 
A statement from the SC released today said that available rooms for World Cup guests will reach 130,000 rooms, which shows that accommodation will be readily available to the fans. Available accommodation range from hotel rooms, to floating hotels, villas, apartments, and fan villages. 
The statement said that Qatar expects to host a million fans during the competition. 
Fans who hold tickets for tournament matches can now book their accommodation through the official platform for accommodation reservations. The cost of accommodation in some apartments does not exceed $80 per night, while booking some rooms in luxury floating hotels, which include restaurants and provide many recreational activities only costs about $180 a night. 
Floating hotels will be one of the more special options available during the World Cup. The SC recently signed an agreement with MSC Cruises to rent two cruises, with a total capacity of 4,000 people. The statement also said that the SC signed an agreement with Accor, the biggest hospitality operator in Europe, to provide 10,000 employees who will operate more than a million nights of stay in 60,000 apartments and villas during the competition. 
Qatar 2022 CEO Nasser Al Khater assured football fans looking to travel to Qatar that there will be plenty of suitable options that fit all needs. He stressed the commitment to provide affordable accommodation options that guarantee all fans who travel to Qatar to enjoy the Middle-East's first World Cup can do so. He also said that he totally understands the fans being upset with some of the prices, stressing that the World Cup in Qatar will be suitable for everyone. 
Al Khater called on fans outside Qatar to use the official platform for booking accommodation when purchasing tickets for the matches. He noted that fans can choose to use any other option, but noted that those looking for the lowest price will need to use the official platform.


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

Not that I liked giving the World Cup to Qatar in the first place, but I think it would be a very good authentic seeming idea to do huge tented areas for the fans, with traditional style for the short stays that people will likely do for the World Cup. Moreover every cruise ship could be in the gulf, that is available further supplemented by hotels across the region.

having said that, I do wonder why this wasn’t part of the bid process as there aren’t many single cities that would have hotel accommodation sufficient for a World Cup, whilst catering for their normal uses.

The organisers might need to arrange charter flights to another accommodation hub perhaps!


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

love-qatar said:


> The Supreme Committee for Delivery and Legacy (SC) stressed its commitment to ensuring good preparation in terms of the accommodation of FIFA World Cup 2022 fans, through the official platform it launched specifically for that purpose. The platform includes almost 80 percent of the available options during the competition.
> A statement from the SC released today said that available rooms for World Cup guests will reach 130,000 rooms, which shows that accommodation will be readily available to the fans. Available accommodation range from hotel rooms, to floating hotels, villas, apartments, and fan villages.
> The statement said that Qatar expects to host a million fans during the competition.
> Fans who hold tickets for tournament matches can now book their accommodation through the official platform for accommodation reservations. The cost of accommodation in some apartments does not exceed $80 per night, while booking some rooms in luxury floating hotels, which include restaurants and provide many recreational activities only costs about $180 a night.
> ...


that bullshit propaganda you can keep for yourself


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

As usual, lots of noise made by alarmists. And as usual, things will go relatively smoothly once the event kicks off.


----------



## gggggy (Jan 25, 2014)

love-qatar said:


> Fans who hold tickets for tournament matches can now book their accommodation through the official platform for accommodation reservations. The cost of accommodation in some apartments does not exceed $80 per night, while booking some rooms in luxury floating hotels, which include restaurants and provide many recreational activities only costs about $180 a night.


This isn't true. The cheapest rooms are $80 and look like this. They're nowhere near any metro stations so rely on a 10km bus shuttle (details yet to be announced) to the nearest metro station. 












The NEXT cheapest accommodation available are the cruise ships at *$500* per night.

There were previously apartments available for $500-$5000 per night but these appear to have sold out.

Currently, anyone hoping to attend for a fortnight from November 20th has no accommodation options besides the above. The accommodation agency has confirmed that no hotels will be available until at least July and even then, they'll be extremely limited in number (100s not 1000s).

(I am a ticketholder but currently have no way into the country and no accommodation)


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

of course it isn’t true, it is the worst propaganda for the locals and for the rest of the world not trying to get there. the others know very sad and disturbing truth!


try to book a hotel, not a single one was on offer outside of hospitality
try to ger hayya card without the hotel, not allowed!
even if you’ve got both you‘ve got to pray their system diesnt recognize your passport letters wrong
plus thousand other things, apartment rooms with sample fotos and guessing game if they alredy exist etc….

and then on the top the extreme bullshit from FIFA and LOC such as quoted statement. they hit the rock bottom! their hypocrisy has no limits!

yes, the games will go on and that will run smooth, stadiums are great and weather will be nice at the time of the year, but clueless people should figure out for once: that is not the world cup! the world cup is the biggest festival on the earth where those games are played while the whole world meets around them having one huge party and everything that comes along. FIFA even used to call it festival of friendship and joy …


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

gggggy said:


> I am a ticketholder but currently have no way into the country and no accommodation)


I am happy to accommodate you


----------



## Gardocki (Mar 26, 2017)

pauiglesias12 said:


> Qatar is a very small country and the only big city there is Doha. Of course, practically all the stadiums are in Doha, where do you want them to be? In a small town in the middle of nowhere?
> 
> Qatar and its people have been preparing non-stop for many years, but the limitations of the country are what they are, and *they can't start building a lot of hotels and everything because after the World Cup they would all be deserted.*


That's exactly what they have been doing.


----------



## gggggy (Jan 25, 2014)

love-qatar said:


> I am happy to accommodate you


Thank you for the offer, very kind, but you have to book official accommodation in order to get a Hayaa card and enter the country


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

gggggy said:


> Thank you for the offer, very kind, but you have to book official accommodation in order to get a Hayaa card and enter the country



soon they will announce about platform that allows people to host in their houses, they already initiate this few months back and people did request to host fans. i also think that very soon they will open the hotel booking in full.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

*Mod Note:* Reminder, this thread is for discussion about the stadiums themselves or about the realized, related infrastructure. Please be mindful not to drift into broader sociopolitical opinion pieces. Thanks.


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

gggggy said:


> This isn't true. The cheapest rooms are $80 and look like this. They're nowhere near any metro stations so rely on a 10km bus shuttle (details yet to be announced) to the nearest metro station.
> 
> View attachment 3068129
> 
> ...


This will be interesting when the government “sponsored” Barra bravas arrive from Argentina and I assume the same system applies in Mexico, to find there is no cheap accommodation, so that had better be some good camping out there.


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

I do like the idea of the stadiums being dismantled to a degree and then provided to third world countries that can develop a safe environment to play too.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Threads of world cup stadiums need change in title about capacities. The stadiums are bigger than the actual number of capacity.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We we four groups done on matchday 1.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Ramanaramana said:


> Argentina Saudis at Lusail brilliant, Argentina travel well usually and are one of the best set of supporters but the Saudis drowned them out completely. Props to their fans. Decent game, but by some distance the best spectacle at the World Cup so far. Stadium looks brilliant.


Saudi has 35M people within 1000 miles of Qatar. Argentina has no one under 9000 miles.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Euro team fans a damp squib so far, all the best atmosphere coming from outside Europe.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Get the f* in Japan. Asia representing. Their fans are and have always been relentless, much love.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Ramanaramana said:


> Euro team fans a damp squib so far, all the best atmosphere coming from outside Europe.


Many European fans have boycotted this tournament. Assessing the mood in Denmark, Netherlands and Germany, it seems many fans that would normally go will not be in Qatar for a variety of reasons. Relatively anecdotal, sure, but the BBC reported the same when interviewing Dutch fans on Monday.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Matchday 1 is now over. We are starting Marchday 2 very soon.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

gavstar00 said:


> *World Cup announce questionable attendance figures with capacities exceeded at stadiums*
> There have been four games so far at the World Cup in Qatar with England and Wales featuring, but questions are being asked about the attendance figures which seem to defy the images of empty seats


I _figured_ that 40,000 number for the upgraded Khalifa International Stadium was an undercount, and believed its real capacity to be in the mid-50,000s range. Why come up with a falsified number post-rebuild after the 50,000 figure that was reported for the '06 Asian Games? Khalifa Stadium must've gotten wider seats during its pre-WC upgrades or something. I don't want to beat a dead horse here, though.

Maybe the authorities should've thought about hiring somebody to _manually_ count all of the seating in each of Qatar's WC venues before all of the new ones' capacities get halved after the WC.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

they never updated seat figures, all of those were rounded down
khalifa had nearly 50k during IAAF world championships, so I assume the new digit is correct. same applies probably to all other venues as well

this world cup is surrounded by negativity and when such a glitch happens people think they are faking something, I do not think that is the case here, at least I see no reason for that


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Best game of tournament so far Iran Wales. More of this please. Atmosphere sounded great too.


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats to Iran, great victory!! Next on the list to beat is... well, we all know.


----------



## BigVicTIA (Aug 29, 2012)

Good to see Asia doing well in the World Cup. Australia needs to lift their game and compete with the likes of Saudi Arabia, Japan and Iran.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

BigVicTIA said:


> Good to see Asia doing well in the World Cup. Australia needs to lift their game and compete with the likes of Saudi Arabia, Japan and Iran.


Lift their game? Socceroos have one of the worst squads at the WC. You can't 'lift your way' out of that.

Saudis beat Arg with xG of 0.1. These results happen in football. But they're not that good either, though they are as good as or better than Australia.

Apart from Japan I wouldn't call any Asian side above average, including Korea. They all have one or two very good players, but Japan is the only country with a large number of players playing at a good level in Europe. It shows. And Germany should still have beat them comfortably.

Outside Europe/South America, North America has impressed most. Asia still has long way to go. Socceroos aren't lifting anything, the players are all bang average or worse. Do well to get a point from Tunisia.


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

Ramanaramana said:


> Lift their game? Socceroos have one of the worst squads at the WC. You can't 'lift your way' out of that.
> 
> Saudis beat Arg with xG of 0.1. These results happen in football. But they're not that good either, though they are as good as or better than Australia.
> 
> ...


Well we will have to see in about 10 hours! Whoever comes second in Australia’s group plays Saudi Arabia potentially, if they dont lose their next two! So I guess if Tunisia got there, that would be the hugest resale ever and a huge test of acoustics!


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

Argentina v Australia would have been the dream for me of course!


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

Great support for the USA!!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Reality ends some Qatari dreams of World Cup rental bonanza *
_Excerpt_ 

DOHA, Nov 25 (Reuters) - Qatar has found itself with an unexpected glut of rooms in the World Cup's busy group stage, with online portals showing rooms in at least 42 hotels and Airbnb offering hundreds of options for this weekend.

That's a far cry from pre-tournament warnings by Qatari officials, including Qatar Airways' CEO, and fan groups such as Football Supporters Europe of a shortage, which prompted organisers to arrange extra accommodation in villas, apartments, cruise ships, temporary cabins and even desert camps.

Doha landlords had anticipated a bonanza from 1.2 million visiting fans, with numbers forecast to peak Nov. 24-28, but the surplus has caused rents to slump and will have knock-on effects for the wider property market, some real estate agents said.

More : Reality ends some Qatari dreams of World Cup rental bonanza


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Fabio1976 said:


> Great support for the USA!!!


I was impressed by the US team overall. Not great but consistent at harassing and not falling apart. England looked flat considering what talent they have.

Fans were solid too. And press coverage of the "soccer' vs "football" controversy is like free money for FIFA. Whoever started that will be getting his bonus.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Fabio1976 said:


> Great support for the USA!!!


Also heard at one point 'it's called soccer' chant winding up the English, lol.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I think USA could make it. I don't know if Iran can make it to the knockout stage for the first time in their history.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

jts1882 said:


> Why would we get wound up by them using an old English term for Association Football?
> 
> It's the equivalent of rugger for rugby that originated in our late 19th Century Public (=private) Schools.


I know what it is and where it originated from, but it was met by a chorus of boos from the English contingent, so clearly it was enough to elicit a response. I don't think the English care about soccer when they use it (Soccer Saturday, Soccer AM) but football fans in general are quick to jump down the throat of anyone perceived an outsider who uses it, and I count all countries that use football in that, not just England.

When US fans sang their 'I believe that we will win' chant, the English retorted 'What the f*ing hell was that?' which was probably the most appropriate response lol.

Anyway the Barmy Army's God Save Your Queen/now King remains in a class of its own as far as international banter goes.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Ramanaramana said:


> I know what it is and where it originated from, but it was met by a chorus of boos from the English contingent, so clearly it was enough to elicit a response. I don't think the English care about soccer when they use it (Soccer Saturday, Soccer AM) but football fans in general are quick to jump down the throat of anyone perceived an outsider who uses it, and I count all countries that use football in that, not just England.
> 
> When US fans sang their 'I believe that we will win' chant, the English retorted '*What the f*ing hell was that?'* which was probably the most appropriate response lol.
> 
> Anyway the Barmy Army's God Save Your Queen/now King remains in a class of its own as far as international banter goes.


You mean the universal chant of those lying on their faces semi-conscious? lol.


----------



## Outcaster (Feb 11, 2009)

ElvisBC said:


> you must differ between world cups prior to 2006 and afterwards


I think also world was changed. Cultural and economical. In old world cups games between some non-popular teams wasn't interesting for local neutral public, even if they have access to tickets. And many countries has very restricted bordering. Like Eastern Europe or China where football always was very popular, but average fans have almost zero chances to travel abroad. 
Also economically many countries grow so high, that locals have chance to buy tickets to foreign country. I remember Euro 96 where was many empty seats, cause british visa was very restricted for Eastern European countries and additionally they was in economical crisis at that moment.


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

Germany is out!! In the first round two world cup running!!


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm super excited over Germany elimination in the first round. Looking forward to see more ''favorites'' eliminated in early stages of the tournament!!!


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

nenad_kgdc said:


> I'm super excited over Germany elimination in the first round. Looking forward to see more ''favorites'' eliminated in early stages of the tournament!!!


The NFL and NBA agree 100 percent.. Nothing like a good Serbia vs. Senegal finals to blow the ratings through the roof..


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

pesto said:


> The NFL and NBA agree 100 percent.. Nothing like a good Serbia vs. Senegal finals to blow the ratings through the roof..


To be fair, a Serbia vs Senegal final actually would blow the ratings through the roof.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Brilliant WC so far. Not a single day without an amazing result or storyline coming out of it.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> To be fair, a Serbia vs Senegal final actually would blow the ratings through the roof.


Jokes aside, can't happen as they'd be in the same side of the draw.

Japan winning means Brazil's path to semis just got much easier. No more Spain in QF, but Japan or Croatia. So it's just Argentina left for them before final.

The other half of draw has Portugal, Spain, England and France.


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Argentina - France in final, Argentina win!!
This WC makes miracles, so maybe by some miracle some country win its 1st title.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> To be fair, a Serbia vs Senegal final actually would blow the ratings through the roof.


As FIFA (and many others) have said, the point of the major tournaments is to attract new fans; the old fans will mostly watch whatever you put on.

So the target is N. America, China, India, SE Asia. I would be concerned if Serbia vs. Senegal were my top bill for that audience..


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

pesto said:


> As FIFA (and many others) have said, the point of the major tournaments is to attract new fans; the old fans will mostly watch whatever you put on.
> 
> So the target is N. America, China, India, SE Asia. I would be concerned if Serbia vs. Senegal were my top bill for that audience..


I don’t think so. Two massive underdogs in the final would be a lot more special and a bigger draw than the typical familiar Argentina-Germany or Spain-Brazil matches you get every other year in the knockout stages.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Ramanaramana said:


> Brilliant WC so far. Not a single day without an amazing result or storyline coming out of it.


not so sure if brilliant but definitely the most interesting group stage for ages


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Ramanaramana said:


> Jokes aside, can't happen as they'd be in the same side of the draw.
> 
> Japan winning means Brazil's path to semis just got much easier. No more Spain in QF, but Japan or Croatia. So it's just Argentina left for them before final.
> 
> The other half of draw has Portugal, Spain, England and France.


you know that it never turns out as majority expects?


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> pesto said:
> 
> 
> > As FIFA (and many others) have said, the point of the major tournaments is to attract new fans; the old fans will mostly watch whatever you put on.
> ...


he has no clue what he's writting about, just ignore that. he knows absolutely nothing about football but can't resist posting here

the only point is to earn huge money and the bigger the final is the more revenue it creates


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

The biggest World Cup final would be India vs China. It’s common sense that countries with more people lead to highest potential viewership. Serbia vs Senegal would probably be the least watched final in a very long time. I guarantee you every broadcaster and Fifa executive bar Croatia’s was hoping England won that semi in 2018. The underdog theory isn’t correct. It’s been made clear that teams with the most fans generate the biggest TV audiences, so it’s not a controversial opinion.

People have to think like a casual fan, not someone who watches multiple matches a week of the leagues they follow. The hardcore football fan element that exists on the internet has convinced itself that the majority would much rather see fresh teams in the latter stages of the WC or Champions League…..but really it’s because they consume much more football than the average person and prefer to see interesting new narratives. The casual fan, meanwhile, wants to see his country primarily and, if they’re out, they’ll tune in to watch widely recognisable players and teams. Ronaldo is absolute rubbish these days, but he’d bring a bigger global audience than anyone bar Messi.

The average Brazilian or Chinese doesn’t care about Mitro, SMS, Tadic, Sarr, even Mane if he was available…..why would they watch that? Millions would because it’s the final, but you wouldn’t be maximising reach. People are interested in what they’re emotionally invested in first, and then what they know second.

The three biggest matchups this WC are Argentina Brazil semi, Argentina Portugal final, and Argentina + anyone final.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

ElvisBC said:


> he has no clue what he's writting about, just ignore that. he knows absolutely nothing about football but can't resist posting here
> 
> *the only point is to earn huge money and the bigger the final is the more revenue it creates*


Rather grumpy, but generally correct. A better statement would be: to attract funds from sponsors to increase the popularity of soccer worldwide by providing events which attract the maximum amount of viewers and develop fans over the long-run.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Another drama-filled day with two major upsets, bloody hell! Very happy for the Koreans.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Gardocki (Mar 26, 2017)

MikeC9180 said:


> I'm not looking to throw m,ud at the tournament or get into the politics here, however.....
> 
> There seems to be quite a few empty seats at the majority of the matches I've seen (hardly a scientific analysis, I know). I am aware that the official attendance figures have been good, even higher than the official capacities of various stadia  and I was wondering how the figures are being recorded (bums on seats vs tickets sold) and what the feeling is on the ground from anyone in attendance.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate.

Most games have 'officially' been sold out or are close to being sold out, with the exception of teams that have fewer supporters here and aren't as attractive to the general public. Denmark v Australia, Ghana v Uruguay etc. They are the ones with lots of empty seats.

The empty seats in the 'sold out' games would appear to be either people not bothering turning up or as a result of corporates buying loads of tickets in advance and not using them all. In some games, you'll see empty seats around the corporate areas, especially after half-time. At the game, you'll notice the lounges inside are busy with people chatting as they have no real passion for the game. It's a shame.

That said, I think all World Cups are now going like this in terms of it being a corporate event (rather than a uniquely Qatar issue). The tickets have been VERY expensive. CAT 1&2 make up the bulk and they have been sold at QAR 800 and QAR 600 respectively (150 - 200 pounds-ish). FIFA will deem it a success in terms of ticket sales revenues, which is ultimately all they care about.

The biggest disappointment for me has been the fact that so few European fans have travelled. They've missed out on a great occasion. Qatar has many faults and deserves a lot of spotlight/justified criticism, but the European Media has gone over the top in recent months, slamming Qatar at every turn, telling everyone how terrible the World Cup is going to be, and generally having a massive tantrum. It seems they have turned most people off. 

If more Europeans had travelled, the tickets would have been more difficult to get, more valued, more passionate fans with vested interests rather than neutrals (like me), and would have created better atmospheres - which has been largely the preserve of the South American and Arab teams.


----------



## tigalion (Nov 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599013079542628352


----------



## MikeC9180 (Mar 23, 2015)

Gardocki said:


> The biggest disappointment for me has been the fact that so few European fans have travelled. They've missed out on a great occasion. *Qatar has many faults and deserves a lot of spotlight/justified criticism, but the European Media has gone over the top in recent months, slamming Qatar at every turn, telling everyone how terrible the World Cup is going to be, and generally having a massive tantrum. It seems they have turned most people off.*
> 
> If more Europeans had travelled, the tickets would have been more difficult to get, more valued, more passionate fans with vested interests rather than neutrals (like me), and would have created better atmospheres - which has been largely the preserve of the South American and Arab teams.


Many thanks for your answer Gardocki.

I think you're 100% correct up until the highlighted point above. I don't agree or disagree about the media going over the top recently as I simply don't know enough about the general situation, however, travel plans for World Cup's aren't done in the last couple of months before a tournament and are planned, in many cases, a year or so in advance. What has been happening in Europe recently (last 12-18 months), and what I think is the real reason for the relatively low numbers of european fans traveling, has been rising inflation, rising fuel costs and what is being referred to as a "cost of living crisis". With the prospect of even tougher times ahead due to rising costs and real terms pay freezes or cuts, people don't have the money to go to a World Cup that's relatively expensive to get to, stay in and to attend matches in.

Eueopeans are ebing financially squeezed and something has to give.

I hope you enjoy the rest of the tournament, especially if you're attending games and I hope it is a huge success for all of the peoples of Qatar, the middle east and everyone else (except FIFA  )


----------



## tigalion (Nov 28, 2011)

MikeC9180 said:


> Many thanks for your answer Gardocki.
> 
> I think you're 100% correct up until the highlighted point above. I don't agree or disagree about the media going over the top recently as I simply don't know enough about the general situation, however, travel plans for World Cup's aren't done in the last couple of months before a tournament and are planned, in many cases, a year or so in advance. What has been happening in Europe recently (last 12-18 months), and what I think is the real reason for the relatively low numbers of european fans traveling, has been rising inflation, rising fuel costs and what is being referred to as a "cost of living crisis". With the prospect of even tougher times ahead due to rising costs and real terms pay freezes or cuts, people don't have the money to go to a World Cup that's relatively expensive to get to, stay in and to attend matches in.
> 
> ...


I doubt the economic situation also impacted TV ratings which are according to this 40 millions less in Europe for this WC (and only 54 millions in total):








Coupe du monde 2022: les audiences s'effondrent lourdement en Europe - Challenges


Selon les calculs de Challenges, 54 millions d'Européens ont regardé le premier match de leur sélection nationale lors de la Coupe du monde 2022, 40 millions de moins qu'en 2018.




www.challenges.fr





Qatar rules of law are not so dissimilar to Russian ones. So I don't think it matters that much for most people (It matters to me though as a gay man). The thing is a WC in the fall and almost in the winter months seems off. Most memories of the WC i have are at summer parties or in vacation.


----------



## Gardocki (Mar 26, 2017)

MikeC9180 said:


> Many thanks for your answer Gardocki.
> 
> I think you're 100% correct up until the highlighted point above. I don't agree or disagree about the media going over the top recently as I simply don't know enough about the general situation, however, travel plans for World Cup's aren't done in the last couple of months before a tournament and are planned, in many cases, a year or so in advance. What has been happening in Europe recently (last 12-18 months), and what I think is the real reason for the relatively low numbers of european fans traveling, has been rising inflation, rising fuel costs and what is being referred to as a "cost of living crisis". With the prospect of even tougher times ahead due to rising costs and real terms pay freezes or cuts, people don't have the money to go to a World Cup that's relatively expensive to get to, stay in and to attend matches in.
> 
> ...


You're right. It's a combination of factors. I think if people had the impression that Qatar was going to be a good tournament to be at, more would have borrowed - as they tend to do. They have definitely been put off.

Again, human rights and LGBT aside, if Qatar wanted it to be more attractive to people to come they would/could have priced it better. When the 2019 Club World Championships took place, there was a trial run fan zone where pints were QAR 25. The intention at the time was that beer would be available at affordable prices. The accommodation was also to be controlled through the organizing committee and priced at affordable rates. 

The growing feeling here is that 'Qatar' were concerned with coping with the numbers, so these plans went out the window to keep visitor numbers down. Not confirmed - just the belief among expats working in the various fields.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

MikeC9180 said:


> Many thanks for your answer Gardocki.
> 
> I think you're 100% correct up until the highlighted point above. I don't agree or disagree about the media going over the top recently as I simply don't know enough about the general situation, however, travel plans for World Cup's aren't done in the last couple of months before a tournament and are planned, in many cases, a year or so in advance. What has been happening in Europe recently (last 12-18 months), and what I think is the real reason for the relatively low numbers of european fans traveling, has been rising inflation, rising fuel costs and what is being referred to as a "cost of living crisis". With the prospect of even tougher times ahead due to rising costs and real terms pay freezes or cuts, people don't have the money to go to a World Cup that's relatively expensive to get to, stay in and to attend matches in.
> 
> ...


Perceptive and accurate. When a part of the world (e.g., Asia) is growing much faster in productive capabilities, the locals make larger claims on goods and services. As demand goes up, slow growing economies perceive this is as inflation. Sometime governments and commentators provide complicated (and usually nonsensical) explanations for why everyone in doing so poorly and then institute monetary or fiscal "fixes" (blame foreigners, new taxes and subsidies, etc.)

This is broadly, the same mechanism that is driving up the cost of clubs in various sports. A couple of billion people with more money to spend and as yet unsettled choices on how to spend it.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Gardocki said:


> You're right. It's a combination of factors. I think if people had the impression that Qatar was going to be a good tournament to be at, more would have borrowed - as they tend to do. They have definitely been put off.
> 
> Again, human rights and LGBT aside, if Qatar wanted it to be more attractive to people to come they would/could have priced it better. When the 2019 Club World Championships took place, there was a trial run fan zone where pints were QAR 25. The intention at the time was that beer would be available at affordable prices. The accommodation was also to be controlled through the organizing committee and priced at affordable rates.
> 
> The growing feeling here is that 'Qatar' were concerned with coping with the numbers, so these plans went out the window to keep visitor numbers down. Not confirmed - just the belief among expats working in the various fields.


my feeling is that it might have been non-intentional, but they were not dissapointed when they realized there won‘t be 1.2 millions coming


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tigalion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599013079542628352


Five is pretty low in the US considering there are about 48M foreign born persons there. It looks like something the US needs to work on. lol.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Crazy that England and France have never met in a knockout tie. I thought it might have applied only to the World Cup, but apparently it's any knockout tie. Massive hype for that, but really all are shaping up nicely.

Across the board, the quarterfinal matchups, barring any major upset tomorrow, are some of the best I can remember. All killer no filler from here on in.


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

And now Spain is out... Portugal Vs Morocco in the 1/4 finals.

Spain is a talented team with no obvious leadership on the field and not quite there in terms of grinta. Morocco played the one strategy they could use to perfection and the Spanish penalty strikers just crumbled during the shoutout. Portugal gave a lesson to a very weak Swiss team.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Now we're down to 8 teams.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Now, we await the quarter-finals to take four teams to the semi-finals.


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

Morocco becomes the cinderella story of this WC as the 22nd FIFA nations in the current ranking.
Croatia is the next lowest-ranking team among the quarter-finalists at 12th.

The match-ups of these quarter-finals are mouth-watering : Netherlands Vs Argentina and Croatia Vs Brazil on one side, England Vs France and Portugal Vs Morocco on the other.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

NedaSay said:


> And now Spain is out... Portugal Vs Morocco in the 1/4 finals.
> 
> *Spain is a talented team* with no obvious leadership on the field and not quite there in terms of grinta. Morocco played the one strategy they could use to perfection and the Spanish penalty strikers just crumbled during the shoutout. Portugal gave a lesson to a very weak Swiss team.


I'm not sure they're that talented. The two players people rave about, Gavi and Pedri, are 18 and 19 respectively. Morata, Asensio and Torres are bang average. On top of that they play a DM at CB and a midfielder at right-back today. 

Compare it to the 2010 team and their age profile: Iniesta 26, Xavi 30, Fabregas 23, X Alonso 28, David Silva 24, Villa 28, and Torres 26. 

Not only are all these players better than their equivalent today, they're also the perfect age to win. Spain, assuming Gavi/Pedri are the future, will be one to watch for at the 2030 World Cup. But they really, really need a goalscoring/playmaking hybrid in the vein of Villa. As long as the likes of Morata or Asensio are leading the line, they'll be inconsistent.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

you are aware you are comparing the kids and second tier players to one of the best teams ever loaded with quality and experience
spain is simply back to where they always were

and yes, we're having best quarterfinal matchups since ages ... let's hope we don't get dissapointed


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

Light Tower said:


> Now, we await the quarter-finals to take four teams to the semi-finals.


Waw ! You discovered America right now.....


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd like to know how they are filling the stadiums at these less demand games. yesterday, portugal-switzerland game started pretty empty and was nicely filled by the end of the first half.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

ElvisBC said:


> you are aware you are comparing the kids and second tier players to one of the best teams ever loaded with quality and experience
> spain is simply back to where they always were
> 
> and yes, we're having best quarterfinal matchups since ages ... let's hope we don't get dissapointed


Point was Spain were never going to do anything amazing at this WC if you look at what's required to win a WC usually. Their talent levels are confined to a few players, and those players are many years away from being at their peak. The rest are all interchangeable.

There's a strong correlation between winning WCs and having elite forwards/attacking mids in the 25-31 age bracket. Brazil's talent/age profile is so good that not only should they be favourites here but in 2026 as well. You'd expect Spain to peak 2030 assuming Gavi/Pedri fulfill potential and remain mainstays of the midfield.

But you're right about Spain going back to what they always were. Spain has an unearned reputation based on a freakish side which, let's face it, was basically a club side playing at the international level. And even then David Villa dragged them to win in 2008 and 2010. They were still good enough to win without him, as in 2012, but for mine he was by far their most important player. They need a gamechanger like him again up front. Aspas is still doing the business at club level, should have called him up, way more deserving than Asensio.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I think Morocco could be the first African and Arab country to the semi-finals.


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Light Tower said:


> I think Morocco could be the first African and Arab country to the semi-finals.


Detective Obvious is on the case I see


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Light Tower said:


> I think Morocco could be the first African and Arab country to the semi-finals.


And for sure the first Berber country.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

pesto said:


> And for sure the first Berber country.


I think so too.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

So, we'll wait and see in the quarter-finals tomorrow.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Soriehlam said:


> Detective Obvious is on the case I see


I’m pretty sure it’s a bot. Has never written like a human being in any post I’ve come across.


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

Once again the Brazilian strikers lose their nerves when they matter most, the penalty shoot-out,

Croatia manages to get to the semi-finals


----------



## Moritz Velten (Oct 14, 2021)

Croatia won with 4:2


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

Argentina manage to keep their nerves despite a late tie in regulation, while they had led 1-0, then 2-0 before the Netherlands manage to reduce the score to 2-1 and had a miracle goal in extra time and no goals given in over time. Their penalty strikers led by Messi himself were decisive and their goalkeeper was a mighty last line of defense, saving both first attempts from the Netherlands side, to win 4-2. Argentina will face Croatia in the first semi final.


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

Morocco's cinderella story continues!!! Ronaldo and Portugal are out! Portugal was unable to score once against the total dedication of this Moroccan team, they resisted with a one goal lead for almost and hour and were down to ten men for the final 8 minutes of the game! Congratulations Morocco.


----------



## Moritz Velten (Oct 14, 2021)

Congrats Morocco


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

NedaSay said:


> Morocco's cinderella story continues!!! Ronaldo and Portugal are out! Portugal was unable to score once against the total dedication of this Moroccan team, they resisted with a one goal lead for almost and hour and were down to ten men for the final 8 minutes of the game! Congratulations Morocco.


That means they became the first African country to the semi-finals.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

England or France will look to join Morocco to the semi-finals. The final spot will complete the semi-finals line-up.


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

France takes it by a narrow margin 2-1. I feel like it could have gone either way, But England never really managed to upset the French defense despite generating two penalty shots. France just got on target more than England despite maybe fewer shots on goal, they found a way.


----------



## Moritz Velten (Oct 14, 2021)

Light Tower said:


> That means they became the first African country to the semi-finals.


Congrats, Morocc


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

As always, the better teams are prone to suffering in knockout football. 

England probably should have won, Portugal produced enough half-chances to win, and Brazil definitely should have won. 

They didn't, though, so ifs and maybes. But as a neutral the prospect of a semi final in which Morocco are going to spend 90/120 minutes camped around their box like against Portugal and Spain is not majorly enticing. Not that Moroccan fans will care.

Brazil's lack of incision and poor game management robbed us of a Brazil-Argentina semi too.

I know people love upsets, and this WC has had plenty, but it's a bit of a bummer not to see more heavyweight clashes in these late stages. I'm hoping Argentina and France pull through.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

always those damn penalties!!! either in shootout or before!!!


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

Ramanaramana said:


> As always, the better teams are prone to suffering in knockout football.
> 
> England probably should have won, Portugal produced enough half-chances to win, and Brazil definitely should have won.
> 
> ...


Coulda, shoulda, woulda, but did not!


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

NedaSay said:


> Coulda, shoulda, woulda, but did not!


Sort of like life: 8B competitors; no winners


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Tournament was pretty good, successful, good attendance, despite so much hatred and evil thoughts for years, from *certain* parts of the world.
Congrats to Qatar for pushing limits of nations who organized World Cups so far, bringing it to Arab world for the first time. 
Great stadiums, good attendance, extremely interesting matches with some awesome results, totally unexpected... All those are things that make this World Cup a total success.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

nenad_kgdc said:


> Tournament was pretty good, successful, good attendance, despite so much hatred and evil thoughts for years, from *certain* parts of the world.
> Congrats to Qatar for pushing limits of nations who organized World Cups so far, bringing it to Arab world for the first time.
> Great stadiums, good attendance, extremely interesting matches with some awesome results, totally unexpected... All those are things that make this World Cup a total success.


Totally. 

If Argentina wins it will likely be remembered as an all-time great tournament due to Messi and the obsession of the debate over best in history.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

There a great matches and decent attendances at every World Cup- that isn't the bar. Nobody will remember this tournament as great, it will be remembered for the money and lives it took to build it, and it's enormous environmental footprint despite the ridiculous carbon-neutral claims. 

Messi winning the tournament might make people talk about it a little more in future, but we don't really tend to remember world cups by the greats that played in them. 

It's up to Qatar to decide their reputation and legacy as a tourist destination, which was clearly the intention of hosting this tournament at great expense. the perception in other places may be different, but in the west I think the organisation and secrecy around the tournament build-up will have done far more harm than good, and I can't see anyone admitting they're off to Qatar on holiday any time soon. One thing that would help their reputation is fulfilling their commitment to donate parts of stadia to developing nations, but this is expensive and complicated to do in practice, so I doubt it will look like the bid book envisioned.


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Most of people have already forgot Corona (including me), people forgot all problems S.A. had with 2010. tournament, people forgot all problems from Brasil... People also forgot extremely high fatalities during construction of Munich Olympic Stadium (just 1 stadium). So people will certainly forget all issues from Qatar too (there were a lot of issues yes), only thing that will be remembered is the winner. It is like that with every major sport event, it is sport, it is for fun, only winners are remembered.

Personally, i would never go to vacation to Qatar, there are so much more interesting places for that, Qatar is more for business/air transit tourism imo.


----------

